# Leftists are calling for a childrens crusade for gun control



## Randy Lahey (Feb 23, 2018)

It's happening again and we need to be vigilant. The left wing agenda:
1. Start an outcry
2. Get kids to go nuts
3. Take all our guns using the ATF and other federal agencies
4. Take the rest of our rights because we have nothing left to deter them

What can we do about this??

https://www.infowars.com/leftists-are-calling-for-a-childrens-crusade-for-gun-control/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No matter how unpopular, if you want your rights preserved it will require time, effort and treasure. Do not count on others to do it for you. Join GOA, NRA, NAGR. Phone, fax, email write to your legislators at the state and federal level. Daily if possible. But do it repeatedly. Let them know what you expect for your vote. It may also take small political contributions to candidates you like. They will not know your name with $5 but if the local sportsman's club can hold a rally for some one and host a supporter at an event, it has influence. If you gripe and do nothing your giving up. griping will not do anything when they come for your firearms. Political activism now is better than thumping you chest and trying to stand alone against government.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

I understand why people are calling for guns to be banned, but even as a liberal I say that's irrational and violates my fellow man's rights.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mao used children, to a very bad effect, there were children killing elderly landowners. Hitler did pretty much the same thing, with his Hitler Youth, but it won't work here, not yet. They can still be shot dead by the average citizen, but they have been groomed to be killers. And yes, I am talking about children, and no I have not lost my marbles.

Modern American kids have been groomed to be automatons, or robots, they cannot think on their own, they use crowd-think. Get a crowd together, make a lot of accusations, and then move on the culprits. It is a treacherous method to use, but it will happen eventually.

It will be extra-judicial, and it won't involve law enforcement, it will be by mob action---IMHO. I know that is far fetched, but things are pointing in that direction.
[Once again, I know that what I have said is drastic, and unorthodox, but don't think that it can't happen.]


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> I understand why people are calling for guns to be banned, but even as a liberal I say that's irrational and violates my fellow man's rights.


Yea, just like I understand why we should ban silverware, when I see all the fat people walking around, or better yet, cars kill people,let's ban them, how about this, should we ban pencils and pens for miss spelling words. It so easy to blame inanimate objects for what people do, do you see a common denominator here? I do, it's call EDUCATION. Education instead of indoctrination would do the world a lot more then banning something because of stupidity, some people just piss me off when they say they understand something and don't know what the hell they are talking about......I'm done.....


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

rstanek said:


> Yea, just like I understand why we should ban silverware, when I see all the fat people walking around, or better yet, cars kill people,let's ban them, how about this, should we ban pencils and pens for miss spelling words. It so easy to blame inanimate objects for what people do, do you see a common denominator here? I do, it's call EDUCATION. Education instead of indoctrination would do the world a lot more then banning something because of stupidity, some people just piss me off when they say they understand something and don't know what the hell they are talking about......I'm done.....


You seem like a highly educated human being. Where did you complete your college education?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> Modern American kids have been groomed to be automatons, or robots, they cannot think on their own, they use crowd-think. Get a crowd together, make a lot of accusations, and then move on the culprits. It is a treacherous method to use, but it will happen eventually.


I dont think it will happen here and I'll tell you why. These 'Modern American kids' have been groomed, yes, but these 'kids' are SOFT as hell, they haven't lived through anything physically demanding (being bubble-wrapped and all) and as soon as something happens that 'offends' them - they wont do anything about it other than scream and 'demand' it stop and run to their safe space. These aren't the fighters of yore. They have no skillset...or even the ability to follow someone or something longer than their limited attention span.

Add: Take away their cellphones and they'll just wander around lost. Easy peasy. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> It's happening again and we need to be vigilant. The left wing agenda:
> 1. Start an outcry
> 2. Get kids to go nuts
> 3. Take all our guns using the ATF and other federal agencies
> ...


Take the young kids out, your children, nieces and nephews , and start them out hunting and fishing. Teach them responsibility and respect for nature and all life. Show them that guns are but a tools and how to use tools in a safe way. Then they won't see guns as the boogey man leftists portray them.


----------



## mlhouse (Feb 22, 2018)

These children are not crisis actors per se, but the liberal media is most definitely milking them for all they can.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

When I think of mob action, . . . I always remember the scene where the truck driver was pulled out of his rig in the Watts riot, . . . and all but killed.

I read something some time back about it where he had gotten a bunch of money out of it, . . . but was beaten so badly he could not enjoy it.

Even these snowflake and antifa thugs can be whipped into a frenzy, . . . and turned into mob killers.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> I dont think it will happen here and I'll tell you why. These 'Modern American kids' have been groomed, yes, but these 'kids' are SOFT as hell, they haven't lived through anything physically demanding (being bubble-wrapped and all) and as soon as something happens that 'offends' them - they wont do anything about it other than scream and 'demand' it stop and run to their safe space. These aren't the fighters of yore. They have no skillset...or even the ability to follow someone or something longer than their limited attention span.
> Add: Take away their cellphones and they'll just wander around lost. Easy peasy. :tango_face_grin:


Should those soft kids go through a severe deprivation, they will change and become hard. They lack love and empathy to start with, so should they be deprived of food, or shelter, or any necessity, and they will become hateful. Let the dollar collapse, and you won't believe your own eyes.
It is an unlikely thing to happen, that is true; and it is hard to visualize mob violence in America. But the nation that I lived in in 1965 is kaput, a place which was kinder, and more loving. This current America has a hate, which can be used to good effect, if an when the right man comes along.

This nation is tottering like a drunk man, in some ways; and I am witnessing something that is coming, and I don't know what it is yet. But, it will be evil and not good; something is being decided even as I watch events play out. That is what I am saying. PS: if I sound like Jeremiah, forgive me.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> When I think of mob action, . . . I always remember the scene where the truck driver was pulled out of his rig in the Watts riot, . . . and all but killed.
> 
> I read something some time back about it where he had gotten a bunch of money out of it, . . . but was beaten so badly he could not enjoy it.
> 
> ...


I remember that, his name was Reginald Denny, and he was pulled out of his truck, by some Watts gangsters. They busted his skull with a brick, and danced like devils at his torment. And all the guy was doing was driving his truck through that neighborhood, on his way to somewhere else.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Whatever happened to children being seen but not heard.

And tell those damn kids to get off my lawn!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They'll never be able to actually confiscate the country's guns.
It is a literal impossibility.

They will try to pass laws, try to guilt people, try all kinds of roundabout ways... but they will never confiscate. Too many would die.

We just need to be vigilant in our debating.
Speak with those open to discussion.
Don't waste time on those who insult and berate. They are not looking for a workable solution, and won't be part of one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As soon as I saw the link was to Infowars, I refused to get stirred up about it.
Alex Jones has created drama where there was none for many years.

I do agree that the leftists will use anything or anyone they think can help their agenda, but children stuff will be a flash in the pan (nice firearms pun, eh?)


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 23, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As soon as I saw the link was to Infowars, I refused to get stirred up about it.
> Alex Jones has created drama where there was none for many years.
> 
> I do agree that the leftists will use anything or anyone they think can help their agenda, but children stuff will be a flash in the pan (nice firearms pun, eh?)


No drama. Are you kidding me! Also, it wasn't a Jones article.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

These kids are idiots and will be revealed for what they are, retards. Take the social media devices out of their soft weak hands, give them a shovel and start digging holes. Check back in 10 years or so and maybe, just maybe, their tiny brains have been reversed of the retardation that they exhibit.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

They are pawns in a very dangerous game with unfathomable consequences. If only they really knew.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Where is old Randy? Has he followed his two buddies into the setting sun?


----------

